# My USP compact



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Took my P99 and HK USPc to the range today - it seems like every other time I go w/ the HK, I shoot decently. And, the next time, I keep shooting low. Today was a good day w/ it. 

I've practiced about as best as I can w/ my P99. I think I'll take the HK w/ me to the range for the next few visits and see if I can keep some consistency w/ it.

Anyway, still a nice gun :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep shooting it Ship till you find that sweet spot, and you'll be OK.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, guns w/ a shorter sight radius always give me some issues too...


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Since we're in the same area, whenever you get ready to sell your USP, let me know.....:mrgreen: 

Well, I guess I have to get employed again, but I'm lusting after a compact 9mm. Love 'em. Probably as much as you love the P99.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> Since we're in the same area, whenever you get ready to sell your USP, let me know.....:mrgreen:
> 
> Well, I guess I have to get employed again, but I'm lusting after a compact 9mm. Love 'em. Probably as much as you love the P99.


 - Sorry, I have no plans to sell the compact HK. While its not my fav, I do like it. And, I took a ripping seelling my fullsize USP. I plan to keep the compact.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*HK USP Competition Carry*

Just read about the new HK Comp.Carry .40SW. I have been thinking real hard about getting and HK Handgun. This might be the one for me.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Flanker said:


> Just read about the new HK Comp.Carry .40SW. I have been thinking real hard about getting and HK Handgun. This might be the one for me.:smt023


Well, pop up a pic for us when U get it...


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Finding one*

First I have to find one.:smt022


----------

